# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  βοηθεια για συνδεση θερμοστατη

## vamei

Γεια σας παιδια και καλη χρονια. Σημερα θα μου φερουν ενα καινουριο θερμοστατη χωρου Siemens RDH10 και θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να με βοηθησετε να τον συνδεσω. Ο προηγουμενος ΙΜΙT ειχε συνδεση με τρια καλωδια: ενα καφε, ενα μπλε κι ενα κιτρινοπρασινο. Επισης εχει κι ενα κιτρινοπρασινο που κανει κατι σαν γεφυρα. Ο καινουριος, μου ειπαν απο το καταστημα, οτι θελει 2 καλωδια για να συνδεθει. Οπως θα δειτε και στη φωτογραφια εχει τρεις θεσεις: Lx, L1, L2. Ποιο χρωμα θα παει που?
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

IMIT.jpgsiemens thermostat4.jpgsiemens thermostat5.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

Με μεγαλη προσοχη ,εχεις 220 και πιθανων δεν ειναι απο τον πινακα σου.Lx το καφε. L1 το κιτρινοπρασινο. Το μπλε το μονωνεις ειναι ουδετερος.

----------


## vamei

> Με μεγαλη προσοχη ,εχεις 220 και πιθανων δεν ειναι απο τον πινακα σου.Lx το καφε. L1 το κιτρινοπρασινο. Το μπλε το μονωνεις ειναι ουδετερος.



Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. Τι πρεπει να προσεξω και τα 220 τι εννοεις δεν ειναι απο τον πινακα μου?

----------


## kostasmadness

> Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. Τι πρεπει να προσεξω και τα 220 τι εννοεις δεν ειναι απο τον πινακα μου?



εννοει πως τα 230V ερχονται απτον πινακα των κοινοχρηστων αρα κ τον γενικο να κλεισεις απτο σπιτι σου κατα 99 τις εκατο θα εχεις φαση!!!βρες την με προσοχη με ενα δοκιμαστικο κ προσεχε μην την ακουμπησεις...(βεβαια το καλυτερο θα ηταν να βρεις την ασφαλεια απτον πινακα των κοινοχρηστων να τη κλεισεις για λιγο κ να συνδεσεις τη φαση σου)

----------


## vamei

> εννοει πως τα 230V ερχονται απτον πινακα των κοινοχρηστων αρα κ τον γενικο να κλεισεις απτο σπιτι σου κατα 99 τις εκατο θα εχεις φαση!!!βρες την με προσοχη με ενα δοκιμαστικο κ προσεχε μην την ακουμπησεις...(βεβαια το καλυτερο θα ηταν να βρεις την ασφαλεια απτον πινακα των κοινοχρηστων να τη κλεισεις για λιγο κ να συνδεσεις τη φαση σου)



Παιδια τα σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια το οποιο νοικιαζω. Για να υπαρχει ασφαλεια ποια ειναι τα βηματα που πρεπει να ακολουθησω? Ευχαριστω και παλι...

----------


## electricalgian

Αυτος ο θερμοστατης δουλευει με μπαταριες 2χ1.5 και χρησιμοποιουνται πιο πολυ για καυστηρες αεριου εκει που η εντολη ειναι χαμηλης τασεως και δεν αναβει λαμπακι σε απλους θερμοστατες. Εδω θελει πολυ προσοχη στην συνδεση και αυτο διοτι η κλεμμα του ειναι πολυ μικρη και θα σε δυσκολεύει να βάλεις το καλώδιο διοτι ειναι υπο ταση,και θα πρεπει να κοψεις ετσι τα καλωδια ωστε να μην προεξεχουν πολυ και μετα δεν θα σου κουμπωνει καλα ο θερμοστατης για να δινει εντολη.Η συνδεσμολογια ειναι οπως εχουν αναφερει και πιο πανω.Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## ane.pagtzo

Παιδια και εγω εχω τον ιδιο ΙΜΙΤ θερμοστατη και πηρα εναν ιταλικο και δεν ξερω τι να βαλω που...Εχω ενα μπλε,ενα καφε και ενα κιτρινο-μπλε στον τοιχο.Το σχεδιο απο τον καινουριο θερμοστατη ειναι το παρακατω

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδια και εγω εχω τον ιδιο ΙΜΙΤ θερμοστατη και πηρα εναν ιταλικο και δεν ξερω τι να βαλω που...Εχω ενα μπλε,ενα καφε και ενα κιτρινο-μπλε στον τοιχο.Το σχεδιο απο τον καινουριο θερμοστατη ειναι το παρακατω



Βγακε μια φωτο τον παλιο.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

> Βγακε μια φωτο τον παλιο.



.είναι ίδιος ακριβώς Με αυτόν στην αρχή του θέματος(τον ΙΜΙΤ)

----------


## ane.pagtzo

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...1&d=1325773193

ετσι δηλαδη...

----------


## vamei

> Με μεγαλη προσοχη ,εχεις 220 και πιθανων δεν ειναι απο τον πινακα σου.Lx το καφε. L1 το κιτρινοπρασινο. Το μπλε το μονωνεις ειναι ουδετερος.



Τελικα το συνεδεσα σημερα οπως μου ειπες. Ολα καλα και τελεια... ευχαριστω νασαι καλα και ολοι οσοι βοηθησαν. Κατι κανουμε κι εμεις οι γυναικες με τις αντρικες δουλειες! Γλυτωσα το 30αρι! :Lol:

----------


## jomor

> Τελικα το συνεδεσα σημερα οπως μου ειπες. Ολα καλα και τελεια... ευχαριστω νασαι καλα και ολοι οσοι βοηθησαν. Κατι κανουμε κι εμεις οι γυναικες με τις αντρικες δουλειες! Γλυτωσα το 30αρι!



μπράβο.

το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι πολλή προσοχή, σύνεση και λίγο θάρρος. και φυσικά αν δεν γνωρίζεις, να φροντισεις να μάθεις πριν βάλεις χέρι.

πίστεψέ με, ξέρω πολλούς άντρες που είναι παντελώς άχρηστοι με το κατσαβίδι.. κι ας το παιζουμε όλοι ξερόλες...

----------


## vasilllis

Επειδη τα χρωματα δεν ειναι στανταρ δες τα χρωματα που ειπαμε σε πια κλεμά πανε. Απο εκει βρες το ατιστοιχο καλωδιο.

----------


## vamei

> μπράβο.
> 
> το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι πολλή προσοχή, σύνεση και λίγο θάρρος. και φυσικά αν δεν γνωρίζεις, να φροντισεις να μάθεις πριν βάλεις χέρι.
> 
> πίστεψέ με, ξέρω πολλούς άντρες που είναι παντελώς άχρηστοι με το κατσαβίδι.. κι ας το παιζουμε όλοι ξερόλες...



Δυσκολα να δεις αντρες να παραδεχονται την αδυναμια τους. Σε τιμαει η μετριοπαθεια σου κι αυτο διχνει πως οταν ξερεις κατι το ξερεις δεν το υποθετεις...

----------


## vamei

> Επειδη τα χρωματα δεν ειναι στανταρ δες τα χρωματα που ειπαμε σε πια κλεμά πανε. Απο εκει βρες το ατιστοιχο καλωδιο.



Τα χρωματα ηταν οπως μου υπεδειξες: καφε:φαση, κιτρινο L1 και μπλε στα αχριαστα. Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## ane.pagtzo

Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει για τον δικό μου θερμοστατη?

----------


## vasilllis

> Τελικα το συνεδεσα σημερα οπως μου ειπες. Ολα καλα και τελεια... ευχαριστω νασαι καλα και ολοι οσοι βοηθησαν. Κατι κανουμε κι εμεις οι γυναικες με τις αντρικες δουλειες! Γλυτωσα το 30αρι!



εγώ να δεις μαγείρεμα που κάνω .
τις τρύπες  εσύ της έκανες?





> Επειδη τα χρωματα δεν ειναι στανταρ δες τα χρωματα που ειπαμε σε πια κλεμά πανε. Απο εκει βρες το ατιστοιχο καλωδιο.







> Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει για τον δικό μου θερμοστατη?



το πιο πάνω για σένα το έγραψα.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

το πιο πάνω για σένα το έγραψα.[/QUOTE]


δηλαδη????

----------


## vamei

> εγώ να δεις μαγείρεμα που κάνω .
> τις τρύπες  εσύ της έκανες?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το πιο πάνω για σένα το έγραψα.



Ολα μονη μου τα εκανα και να φανταστεις πως ελειπε αυτο το εργαλειο που σφιγγει το τρυπανακι στο black & decker και το εσφιξα με το χερι (βρε τι τραβαμε). Οσο για το μαγειρεμα εγω τωρα μαθαινω... Τι περιεργοι που ειμαστε μερικες φορες εμεις οι ανθρωποι. Γυναικες μαστορευουν αντρες μαγειρευουν. Ενταξει, καλα να ειμαστε και η θεληση για μαθηση ειναι παντα θετικη.

----------


## vasilllis

δες την απαντηση στην vamei.που ηταν το κιτρινο το καφε και το μπλε και που τα εβαλε.δες τα δικα σου και ταιριαξε τα χρωματα.αν πχ εσυ αντι για καφε εχεις μαυρο βαλε το μαυρο.

----------


## kiddo

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Στο site βρέθηκα εντελώς τυχαία, και θέλω να πω ένα ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια που προσφέρετε.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα!!!!! Αντικατέστησα τους παλαιούς θερμοστάτες τις siemens με τους θερμοστάτες RDH10. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ πλήρωσα ηλεκτρολόγο .... τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου... έκανε λάθος σύνδεση!!! το θέμα μου είναι , η οθόνη του θερμοστάτη είναι φωτιζόμενη??? Γιατί όταν τους αγόρασα στις φωτό είχαν έναν μπλε φωτισμό ... ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
> Στο site βρέθηκα εντελώς τυχαία, και θέλω να πω ένα ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια που προσφέρετε.
> Στο θέμα μας τώρα!!!!! Αντικατέστησα τους παλαιούς θερμοστάτες τις siemens με τους θερμοστάτες RDH10. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ πλήρωσα ηλεκτρολόγο .... τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου... έκανε λάθος σύνδεση!!! το θέμα μου είναι , η οθόνη του θερμοστάτη είναι φωτιζόμενη??? Γιατί όταν τους αγόρασα στις φωτό είχαν έναν μπλε φωτισμό ... ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Σας ευχαριστώ.



απο οτι ειδα δεν εχει (ο 310 εχει) .

----------


## billyvan

Την καλησπερα μου.

Αγόρασα κι εγω τον Siemens RDH 10 και προσπαθησα να αντικαταστησω τον παλιο μηχανικο θερμοστατη αλλα δυστυχως μου εριξε το θερμικο και μου εκαψε και την ασφαλεια 2Α του λεβητα. Η συνδεση εγινε οπως την περιεγραψε ο φιλος ( Lx το καφε. L1 το κιτρινοπρασινο. Το μπλε το μονωνεις ειναι ουδετερος ) . Τι λαθος μπορει να εχω κανει ? 

Εβαλα στο Lx το μαυρο (αυτο εχει φαση οταν ανοιγει το λαμπακι και δουλευει ο καυστηρας μου αναβει το δοκιμαστικο μονο στο μαυρο)

Και το κιτρινοπρασινο στο L1.

Το μπλε το μονωσα.

Παρακατω ο παλιος θερμοστατης το σχεδιο του και ο νεος με το σχεδιο του.

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.


3.jpg 4.jpg 2.jpg 1.jpg

----------


## el greco 1

πιθανον να ερχεται επιστροφη ουδετρου στο κιτρινοπρασινο. τσεκαρετο με βολτομετρο η με δυπολο.πιγεναι κατω και δεs που ειναι συνδεμενο το κιτρινοπρασινο.

----------


## leonoutlander

Θέλω να συνδέσω το θερμοστάτη με 
έναν λέβητα burnit active ξύλου έχει δύο εντολές 


Ο θερμοστάτης είναι αυτός 




Το έχω σύνδεση εν μέρη αλλά κάτι δεν μου αρέσει πήρα της δυο εντολές από τον λέβητα room controller και την μια την σύνδεσα στο L (μαύρο)του θερμοστάτη και το άλλο y1 με κίτρινο πράσινο και γέφυρα το y1 με το L4 για το λαμπάκι και στο N ουδέτερο 
Αλλά από ότι είδα με το δοκιμαστικό οι δυο εντολές αυτές δεν στέλνουν 230v και το λαμπάκι δεν ανάβει αλλά δίνει κανονικά εντολή στον κυκλοφοριτης άνοιξε κλείσε 
Ευχαριστώ

Στάλθηκε από το HTC_M9u μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## el greco 1

τι ταση βγαζει η επαφη του room controler. μετρα και τις 2 με βολτομετρο με τον ουδετερο οχι με το δοκιμαστικο και πες μας

----------


## leonoutlander

Λοιπόν έχει δύο επαφές το room controller και οι δυο με τον ουδέτερο βγάζουν 006 v και δεν έχει κάνε από τα τρία καλώδια που είναι στο θερμοστάτη 230v 


Στάλθηκε από το HTC_M9u μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Λοιπόν έχει δύο επαφές το room controller και οι δυο με τον ουδέτερο βγάζουν 006 v και δεν έχει κάνε από τα τρία καλώδια που είναι στο θερμοστάτη 230v 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HTC_M9u μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν μπορεις με αυτο τον λεβητα και αυτο το θερμοστατη να βαλεις και λαμπακι.Πρεπει να κανεις πατεντα με ενα ρελε 220v.

----------


## leonoutlander

Ναι πήρα ένα ρελε 10Α 2 επαφών 230vac 8 επαφών   πως συνδέεται ??

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι πήρα ένα ρελε 10Α 2 επαφών 230vac 8 επαφών   πως συνδέεται ??



Θα στειλεις 220 στο θερμοστατη και η επιστροφη του 220 θα οπλιζει το ρελε.μια επαφη του ρελε θα κλεινει τη. Επαφη του ρουμ κοντρολερ.

----------


## el greco 1

εφ οσων δεν βγαζουν ταση η 2 επαφες του controler θα παρεις σταθερα  230v στον ερμοστατη θα αναβει και το λεντακι με τον ουδετερο και την επιστροφη θα οπλισεις το ρελε και τις 2 επαφες του κοντρολερ θα τις περασεις μεσα απο 2 επαφες ΝΟ του ρελε.

----------


## leonoutlander

Οπότε περνώ φάση και ουδέτερο από τον πίνακα και τα συνδέω στο L φάση και Ν τον ουδέτερο κάνω γέφυρα το y1 με το L4 για να ανάβει το λαμπάκι μετά παίρνω από το y1 την εντολή του θερμοστάτη και το συνδέω στο 1 (11) επαφή  και της δύο εντολές του λέβητα την συνδέω στο 3 (14) και στο 4 (12) και από το Α1 η Α2   συνδέω στην μπάρα τον ουδέτερο 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια σας

----------


## vasilllis

> Οπότε περνώ φάση και ουδέτερο από τον πίνακα και τα συνδέω στο L φάση και Ν τον ουδέτερο κάνω γέφυρα το y1 με το L4 για να ανάβει το λαμπάκι μετά παίρνω από το y1 την εντολή του θερμοστάτη και το συνδέω στο 1 (11) επαφή  και της δύο εντολές του λέβητα την συνδέω στο 3 (14) και στο 4 (12) και από το Α1 η Α2   συνδέω στην μπάρα τον ουδέτερο 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια σας




Αμα τα κανεις ετσι το εκαψες.
Την εντολη (φαση) του θερμοστατη θα την στειλεις Α1.Στο Α2 θα βαλεις τον ουδετερο.1-3 Θα βαλεις την επαφη Room controller.

----------


## leonoutlander

> Αμα τα κανεις ετσι το εκαψες.
> Την εντολη (φαση) του θερμοστατη θα την στειλεις Α1.Στο Α2 θα βαλεις τον ουδετερο.1-3 Θα βαλεις την επαφη Room controller.



Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου γιατί αυτό που έγραψα στο παράπονο κείμενο είναι έτσι όπως μου είπε "ηλεκτρολόγος" που ρώτησα και πήρα το ρελε από το μαγαζί του και δεν μου άρεσε έτσι όπως μου τα είπε 

Οπότε αφότου δώσω φάση ουδέτερο στο θερμοστάτη από το y1 που είναι η εντολή του θα στείλω στο πηνιο Α1 και απο το Α2 στέλνω στην μπάρα τον ουδέτερο από τον λέβητα της δύο εντολές θα της συνδέσω την μια στο 1 του ρελε και το άλλο στο 3 του ρελε και τέλος.
Πάλη ευχαριστώ

----------


## flouris

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή μ’ αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με διάφορα και επειδή πιάνουν τα χέρια μου θέλω να αντικαταστήσω έναν αναλογικό θερμοστάτη cewal RT30 που έχω στο σπίτι με έναν ψηφιακό με wifi.
Η αρχική εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία ήταν κεντρικός λέβητας με ωρομέτρηση του κάθε διαμερίσματος. Πριν 2 χρόνια, προτού μετακομίσω εγώ, τοποθετήθηκαν νέοι ατομικοί λέβητες πετρελαίου focus 40 χωρίς να αλλαχτεί ο θερμοστάτης.
Ο cewal RT30 είναι αυτός.
Στον παλιό έρχονται 3 καλώδια (1 μαύρο λεπτό, 1 μαύρο χοντρό και 1 μπλε χοντρό). Όταν κλείνω τον καυστήρα, το ρεύμα στο σπίτι και αφαιρώ τον θερμοστάτη το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει μόνο στο χοντρό μαύρο καλώδιο (συμπεραίνω ότι παίρνει ρεύμα από τα κοινόχρηστα; ).
Οι συνδέσεις των καλωδίων φαίνονται εδώ.

Όταν ο μαύρος διακόπτης του θερμοστάτη είναι στη θέση OFF αλλά το λαμπάκι σβηστό το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει μόνο στη θέση 5 και στην αριστερή επαφή του μαύρου διακόπτη.
Όταν ο μαύρος διακόπτης του θερμοστάτη είναι στη θέση OΝ αλλά το λαμπάκι σβηστό το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει στη θέση 5, στις δύο επαφές του μαύρου διακόπτη και στη θέση 1 που δε συνδέεται κανένα από τα καλώδια.
Όταν ο μαύρος διακόπτης του θερμοστάτη είναι στη θέση OΝ και το λαμπάκι αναμμένο (δουλεύει ο καυστήρας) το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει στη θέση 5, στις δύο επαφές του μαύρου διακόπτη, στη θέση 1 και στις θέσεις 2 και 7.
Ο θερμοστάτης που θέλω να τοποθετήσω είναι αυτός.

Ερώτηση 1: Είναι κατάλληλος ο θερμοστάτης που αγόρασα; Ή έπρεπε να αγοράσω αυτόν;
Ερώτηση 2: Αν είναι ο κατάλληλος πως πρέπει να συνδέσω τα καλώδια;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## dryianni

Καλησπέρα στο forum.

Έχω κατασκευάσει από την αρχή ένα αερόθερμο τζακιού με 7 σωλήνες (τούμπα). Το κύκλωμα του μοτέρ αποτελείται από ένα κυλινδρικό βεντιλατέρ (δε θυμάμαι πόσα watts είναι η ισχύς του), ένα ποτενσιόμετρο (dimmer) ελέγχου στροφών του βεντιλατέρ, έναν αναλογικό θερμοστάτη (αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας φούρνων ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας - αυτός με τον ακροδέκτη) και ένα διακόπτη on/off με φωτεινή ένδειξη.
Έχω 2 προβλήματα:
1) Καίγεται ο θερμοστάτης (επάνω είναι ο δεύτερος, καμμένος κι αυτός)
2) Η φωτεινή ένδειξη του διακόπτη on/off δε λειτουργεί (δεν έχει καεί η ενδεικτική λυχνία, τον ελέγχω μόνο του και ανάβει)
Στο σημείο αυτό θέλω να σας ενημερώσω ότι το κύκλωμα συνδέεται στο οικιακό ρεύμα με διπολικό καλώδιο 2 Χ 0,75. και αντίστοιχο διπολικό φις.
Μήπως τα παραπάνω γίνονται επειδή δεν έχει γείωση το κύκλωμα; Αν ναι, φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να βάλω καλώδιο 3 Χ 0,75 (ή 3 Χ 1). Η γείωση (κίτρινο) που θα "κουμπώσει"; Μόνο σασσί, σασσί και διακόπτη on/off ή κάπου αλλού;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια και σημειώνω προς τους κ.κ. διαχειριστές ότι έθεσα το θέμα εδώ, καθώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω πώς μπορώ να "ανοίξω" νέο θέμα.

----------


## lepouras

> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια και σημειώνω προς τους κ.κ. διαχειριστές ότι έθεσα το θέμα εδώ, καθώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω πώς μπορώ να "ανοίξω" νέο θέμα.



πολύ απλά πας στη κατάλληλη κατηγορία πχ εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=326 και επάνω από την αρχή των θεμάτων  έχει ένα μπλε κουμπί που γράφει *Νέο Θέμα*πατάς εκεί και ξεκινάς.

----------


## dryianni

[quote name="dryianni" post=789720]
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια και σημειώνω προς τους κ.κ. διαχειριστές ότι έθεσα το θέμα εδώ, καθώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω πώς μπορώ να "ανοίξω" νέο θέμα.[/QUOTE]

πολύ απλά πας στη κατάλληλη κατηγορία πχ εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=326 και επάνω από την αρχή των θεμάτων  έχει ένα μπλε κουμπί που γράφει Νέο Θέμαπατάς εκεί και ξεκινάς.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το έκανα ήδη. Οπότε αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει, παρακαλώ πολύ να το κάνει είτε εδώ είτε εκεί (  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=87383 ).

----------


## lepouras

εκεί για να μην μπερδεύουμε το θέμα εδώ.

----------

dryianni (22-11-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα. Επειδή μ’ αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με διάφορα και επειδή πιάνουν τα χέρια μου θέλω να αντικαταστήσω έναν αναλογικό θερμοστάτη cewal RT30 που έχω στο σπίτι με έναν ψηφιακό με wifi.
> Η αρχική εγκατάσταση στην πολυκατοικία ήταν κεντρικός λέβητας με ωρομέτρηση του κάθε διαμερίσματος. Πριν 2 χρόνια, προτού μετακομίσω εγώ, τοποθετήθηκαν νέοι ατομικοί λέβητες πετρελαίου focus 40 χωρίς να αλλαχτεί ο θερμοστάτης.
> Ο cewal RT30 είναι αυτός.
> Στον παλιό έρχονται 3 καλώδια (1 μαύρο λεπτό, 1 μαύρο χοντρό και 1 μπλε χοντρό). Όταν κλείνω τον καυστήρα, το ρεύμα στο σπίτι και αφαιρώ τον θερμοστάτη το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει μόνο στο χοντρό μαύρο καλώδιο (συμπεραίνω ότι παίρνει ρεύμα από τα κοινόχρηστα; ).
> Οι συνδέσεις των καλωδίων φαίνονται εδώ.
> 
> Όταν ο μαύρος διακόπτης του θερμοστάτη είναι στη θέση OFF αλλά το λαμπάκι σβηστό το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει μόνο στη θέση 5 και στην αριστερή επαφή του μαύρου διακόπτη.
> Όταν ο μαύρος διακόπτης του θερμοστάτη είναι στη θέση OΝ αλλά το λαμπάκι σβηστό το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει στη θέση 5, στις δύο επαφές του μαύρου διακόπτη και στη θέση 1 που δε συνδέεται κανένα από τα καλώδια.
> Όταν ο μαύρος διακόπτης του θερμοστάτη είναι στη θέση OΝ και το λαμπάκι αναμμένο (δουλεύει ο καυστήρας) το δοκιμαστικό ανάβει στη θέση 5, στις δύο επαφές του μαύρου διακόπτη, στη θέση 1 και στις θέσεις 2 και 7.
> ...



Kανει αυτος.
το χοντρο μαυρο στο 4
το μπλε στο 3 (καπου χανω τις μετρησεις σου πιθανλογω οτι ειναι ουδετερος)
το αλλο μαυρο στο 2
Για
παν ενδεχομενο θα εψαχνα να βρω μανιουαλ ποσα Α θελει να αντεχει η επαφη του θερμοστατη γιατι ο δικος σου ειναι λιγο μικρος.

----------


## Konkas13

Καλησπέρα.. Έχω τον θερμοστάτη BS-804 και θέλω να τον συνδέσω εδώ και καιρό (αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί), αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο καλώδιο πάει που. Από τον τοίχο έρχονται τρία καλώδια, ένα καφέ, ένα μπλε κι ένα κιτρινοπράσινο. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε που πάει το κάθε χρώμα;
BS-804.jpg

----------

